# 2022.08.24 • Trovoada em Mogadouro



## windchill (1 Set 2022 às 01:08)

Ficam aqui alguns registos da trovoada que apanhei na zona do Mogadouro, numa tarde em que os problemas técnicos e avarias nos meus disparadores não me permitiram captar mais raios.
Mas pronto... ainda se salvaram uns quantos que agora partilho com vocês... 




[url=https://flic.kr/p/2nHPV5M]
	
2022.08.24 - 183544 (NIKON D7200) [Figueira - São Cristóvão] by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2nHPV56]
	
2022.08.24 - 185138 (NIKON D7200) [Figueira - São Cristóvão] by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2nHRGf7]
	
2022.08.24 - 190928 (NIKON D7200) [Figueira - São Cristóvão] by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]






[url=https://flic.kr/p/2nHR8Dp]
	
2022.08.24 - 204639 (NIKON D850) [Figueira - São Cristóvão] by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]


----------

